# East West Opus - Pitch Bend Range Question



## LeonRossMusic (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to setup MPE with the Roli Seaboard to be compatible with the East West Opus engine and it's great they now support MPE.

However, is there any way of changing the pitch bend range for individual instruments from 2+/- to 24 or 48+/- ?

Any help would be grand! 

Cheers,
Leon


----------



## S-B-L (Jun 24, 2022)

I have the same question. Did anyone found out if this is possible?
Or is it somehow possible to automate the fine tune knob in the player?


----------



## juanforeromusic (Tuesday at 5:12 PM)

Hi! Did anyone got a workaround for this issue? With EW Play it was possible and simple. I wonder why is it such a mystery in Opus...


----------

